# [OFF] Puppet, Cfengine or else

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

Je qualifie actuellement Puppet mais je n'ai pas trouvé de comparatif sur les outils de gestion de configuration. Google n'est apparemment pas mon ami.

Avez-vous un retour d'expérience sur ce type d'outil ?

Puppet est relativement simple et correspond à mon besoin mais bon faut voir ce qui se fait ailleurs.

Merci

----------

## loopx

On utilise Cfengine pour l'instant. On a voulu passer à Puppet, mais après avoir examiner cette solution, on en a conclu qu'il manquait certaine chose qui nous étais crutial. Conclusion : on est resté sur Cfengine  :Wink: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Il te manquait quoi ?

----------

## loopx

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Il te manquait quoi ?

 

Heu, ca, faut que je demande à mon collègue, moi je suis encore tout neuf  :Very Happy: 

----------

